# Klasse zum Syntaxcheck



## terryl (7. Jan 2009)

Kennt jemand eine kommerzielle oder freie Klasse, mit der man eine SQL-Syntax auf formale Richtigkeit prüfen lassen kann?


----------



## scooterJava (7. Jan 2009)

Für allgemeine Zwecke reicht es, prepareStatement() zu verwenden. Bei der Vorkompilierung werden schon Syntaxfehler festgestellt.


----------



## terryl (7. Jan 2009)

Prima, danke!


----------

